# Plant ID help



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Looking to get some ID help on this plant. Seems to be spreading and covering everything this year. Sorry the pics aren't the best - can provide better ones if these can't be identified. The plant has long shoots that have a number of twisted tendrils/shoots wrapped around the main and growing vertically. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

See all images
*Parthenocissus quinquefolia*
Parthenocissus quinquefolia, known as Virginia creeper, Victoria creeper, five-leaved ivy, or five-finger, is a species of flowering plant in the vine family Vitaceae, native to eastern and central North America, in southeastern Canada, the eastern and central United States, eastern Mexico, and Guatemala, west as far as Manitoba, South Dakota, Utah and Texas.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

itchn2fish said:


> See all images
> *Parthenocissus quinquefolia*
> Parthenocissus quinquefolia, known as Virginia creeper, Victoria creeper, five-leaved ivy, or five-finger, is a species of flowering plant in the vine family Vitaceae, native to eastern and central North America, in southeastern Canada, the eastern and central United States, eastern Mexico, and Guatemala, west as far as Manitoba, South Dakota, Utah and Texas.



The stuff at the bottom of the first pic is Virginia creeper, a native plant. The more aggressive vine behind it is probably oriental bittersweet, a nonnative pain in the butt! You should Google the differences and positively i.d. it before cutting it off at the base and applying Round-up to the cut surface. Oriental B.S. is nonnative and invasive; American B.S. is possibly endangered.

If japanese bittersweet it can be very difficult to eradicate.


----------



## djd (Feb 21, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


>


That’s funny


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks eucman - I appreciate your help in identifying. It's pretty pathetic others can't seem to offer up any genuine help so I had to research it on my own and came up with the same conclusion - kind of defeats the purpose of the forum IMO. This vine has become quite invasive as you have stated - I did some comparative evaluation and determined it to be the oriental type. Few rounds of gly and some machete action appears to be my weekend plan. Thanks again for your informed response.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

BoonDog said:


> Thanks eucman - I appreciate your help in identifying. It's pretty pathetic others can't seem to offer up any genuine help so I had to research it on my own and came up with the same conclusion - kind of defeats the purpose of the forum IMO. This vine has become quite invasive as you have stated - I did some comparative evaluation and determined it to be the oriental type. Few rounds of gly and some machete action appears to be my weekend plan. Thanks again for your informed response.


Wow, you had to do some research after using some piss poor pictures.....boo...hooo


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Wow, you had to do some research after using some piss poor pictures.....boo...hooo


Hmmmm.......it appears 2 other clearly identified 2 different plant species from those photos. I believe you've made it quite clear the only thing here that's 'piss poor'. I expected more from someone of your standing on this forum pop - alot more.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Don't expect so much and you won't be disappointed. 

Your research should've shown that the plant is food and cover for many species of animals.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Google is amazing, search:

five leafed vine


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Don't expect so much and you won't be disappointed.


I was wondering where his high expectations came from myself also.......good catch FREEPOP!
Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

looks like you have some pison ivy mixed in there as well.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Poor photos for identification purposes. I see poison ivy for sure.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

One way to help get rid of the invasive vines is to soak a sponge with roundup. Cut the vine above the ground, strip off about 3inches of the bark material, then push it through the soaked sponge. Put a plastic baggy over it and tape it shut around the vine. The saturated concentration will have a better effect rather than just spraying it on...be sure to remove all the plastic from your precious habitat and ensure critters can't get into it.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Well I can testify that Asian bittersweet is VERY difficult to irradicate. I've been battling it for a few years. The best way I've found is either to clearcut a mow consistently, or pull by hand.

The latter is of course a pain, but it works if you're persistent. Note redish-orange roots on the saplings. Larger more mature plants root systems are typically quite shallow and not difficult to pull with force, or use tractor or pick up. Smaller vines you need to dig around them a little and find the main root. I find they'll sometimes run 10' or more.

When they're prolific in an area I'll clear cut and use a rake with tractor blade to get the shallow roots out.

Yes they are good for birds and other wildlife, but they will grow up everything and strangle everything they attach to. Only Oaks seem to be immune to their grip. Absolutely hate bittersweet!


----------

